# Hmmm...5Dii for € 1092.00 ? Did anybody ever order here?



## pedro (Jan 25, 2012)

Well, I am not tempted. I am waiting on whatever will be announced after the "Out of Africa" momentum ;-)

Therefore I just post the Link

Link Removed by Moderator.

We do not advertise scams. Google also picks the links up and boosts the scammer in the search results when a busy site like CR links to them.


----------



## dstppy (Jan 25, 2012)

pedro said:


> Well, I am not tempted. I am waiting on whatever will be announced after the "Out of Africa" momentum ;-)



If it's too good to be true, it is. I vote scam.


----------



## jwong (Jan 25, 2012)

pedro said:


> Well, I am not tempted. I am waiting on whatever will be announced after the "Out of Africa" momentum ;-)
> 
> Therefore I just post the Link
> http://www.!



Check Canon's list of approved sellers. I wouldn't trust any other source.


----------



## Kernuak (Jan 25, 2012)

They have a UK telephone number, based in Hampshire, the domain is registered in The Netherlands and they price in Euros, something doesn't add up, besides the ridiculously low price.
Further checks with their company number at Companies House indicates the company is dissolved, as of 20/12/11.

http://wck2.companieshouse.gov.uk/55aefbdc27c869c7b56359555376dde7/compdetails


----------



## intown (Jan 25, 2012)

I have seen sites similar to this with incredibly low prices.

When you get to the payment part of the process they only way to pay is using a bank transfer.

No Credit Cards, No Paypal, just wire transfer.

My guess is this site is the same way and also a scam.


----------



## bvukich (Jan 25, 2012)

It's 100% a scam, that is WAY below cost.

P.S. Don't post links to scam sites. Their pagerank goes up based on CR's good rankings.


----------

